# Employment within IT Sector



## Dubaiexpat55 (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's a quick intro about my situation - 

I moved over to Dubai with my wife 2 weeks ago and I'm looking for a position within IT. I will be getting a visa via my wife's employer shortly so I'm not in a huge panic to get employment, but it's pretty urgent all the same.

3+ years experience within IT Consulting for a multi-national blue chip company.

I have visited Internet/Media city and I've handed in my CV to many of the top companies, although I was told more often than not to apply online... I am also keeping an eye on their careers websites online, as well as other job-search sites such as Bayt/Dubizzle/Indeed etc.

Although only here for 2 weeks, I have actually been applying for a couple of months now..I think I have a pretty good Cover Letter and CV put together, but I'm not getting a peep from anyone.

It really does seem to be a case of, it's 'Who you know' etc. over here...

Are there any recruiting avenues I could possibly be missing? Anyone care to offer a referral?

Any guidance/recommendations would be really appreciated.


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Have you tried Linked-In? and yes it is a lot of "Who you know" especially in IT! There are so many people in the industry here if you don't have a connection or are at the right place at the right time it will make it very difficult to be "seen".

Being a CIO/Consultant in IT here I always fear having to deal with the amount of applicants for positions I am hiring for and much rather hire based off of references to start! Or I head hunt directly on Linked-In for the exact skills i require and poach from other employers as required. Otherwise I wouldn't get any work done.


----------



## Dubaiexpat55 (Aug 29, 2014)

INFAMOUS said:


> Have you tried Linked-In? and yes it is a lot of "Who you know" especially in IT! There are so many people in the industry here if you don't have a connection or are at the right place at the right time it will make it very difficult to be "seen".
> 
> Being a CIO/Consultant in IT here I always fear having to deal with the amount of applicants for positions I am hiring for and much rather hire based off of references to start! Or I head hunt directly on Linked-In and poach from other employers. Otherwise I wouldn't get any work done.


I have been applying for some roles via LinkedIn yes, and I've also reached out personally to some recruiters on LinkedIn. Some of which have replied and will keep me posted if they find suitable positions.

Like you said, having the right connections could make all the difference!

On that note, I don't suppose you could put me in touch with any connections of yours? Can provide cv etc. via pm?

Cheers


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Keep on keeping on, two weeks is an extremely short period of time.

Make sure your linked in profile is up to date and *not* just a copy of your CV. Put up some photos, make it chatty and approachable but obviously stay within what is work appropiate.

Start a blog and write some white papers, comment and offer opinions about other things going on in your field.

Build up a network of actual peers on LinkedIn, not the numbers game everyone else does. Reach out to them about how the position differs between here and Ireland. 

Have lunches and meetings, network in the flesh not for jobs and openings but advice, talk about systems, procedures, how they find it here etc etc etc. 

When networking, don't do the Dubai thing and just bounce from person to person and cast them off when you assume they're of no help to you. Keep in contact with everyone. 

Don't have a carbon copy cover letter. If you see something you really like the look of, take an hour or so to write a cover letter specifically for that position. Your enthusiasm for that one role will come through.

Forget Dubizzle. If you seen something on LinkedIn or Bayt, is it also on the company website with either an application form or email for applying direct? If a company isn't mentioned cut and paste the job description into Google.

Are the HR managers for that company on LinkedIn?


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Hi DubaiExpat55,

Congrats on your move to Dubai. 

IT in Dubai is a very sluggish industry. It isnt as good as rest of the world. What part of IT are you into?

I came here with an intention that IT would be a good option to work here, however it has been a major let down. What you need here is a "Godfather" to push you through all the way. I was hired to improve SAP usage and etc etc, around SAP IT. However looks like people here are very adamant not to change the ways they work, even though they are traditional methodologies. It is just the plush buildings ;-)

As for IT consultants, they have a lot of demand. But getting to the right place at the right time, is the toughest part. You should connect with IT recruiters on LinkedIn. There are a lot of them who are a bunch of crap, but you should give it a shot and they go out of the way to help at times, provided you get to the right person.

Wishing you all the best in your job hunt.

Regards,
DDSouza


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dubaiexpat55 said:


> 3+ years experience within IT Consulting for a multi-national blue chip company.


IBM, Accenture, or someone else entirely?


----------



## Dubaiexpat55 (Aug 29, 2014)

DDouza said:


> IT in Dubai is a very sluggish industry. It isnt as good as rest of the world. What part of IT are you into?


Network Consulting mate.



Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> IBM, Accenture, or someone else entirely?


Very close 

Also, seen as I'm pretty new around here, it would be great to meet any of you guys or go for a pint etc. I hear the Irish Village is a good spot..


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

Dubaiexpat55 said:


> Network Consulting mate.
> 
> I think I saw something close/relevant today. Will try to check if I can find it again and PM it to you


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Dubaiexpat55 said:


> Network Consulting mate.
> 
> Very close


Cap Gemini :/


----------



## Dubaiexpat55 (Aug 29, 2014)

DDouza said:


> Dubaiexpat55 said:
> 
> 
> > Network Consulting mate.
> ...


That would be great!


----------



## rohansam (Sep 9, 2014)

Dubaiexpat55 ... please keep us updated on your progress...


----------



## nic_86 (Sep 25, 2014)

try dubizzle, bayt, monster... 

and like some comments suggested, you "need" some connections.. getting a job in here without having an inside contact is very hard


----------

